# Lowrance ti



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anyone have a lowrance elite ti? If so what are the pros and cons?


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I just mounted an HDS7 right in front of my trolling motor on deck.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The Lowrance ti is just like the older gen2 units with a little less capability such as some add ins in networking etc. the graph looks great and when paired with a Navionics chip you will have a great set up for fishing


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------

